
Tim Berners-Lee speaks on Linked Data @ TED09 - markup
http://www.w3.org/2009/Talks/0204-ted-tbl/
======
markup
Unfortunatly they are just slides so far (but still interesting). Anyone got
some URL to audio/video/liveblog/transcripts on this speak?

~~~
TrevorJ
TED.com should be posting the talk at some point. If any of you have not
Visited TED(.com) and checked out the collection of videos from past
conferences I highly recommended it! They are perfect ways to recapture some
time while doing chores around the house. I pop one on, crank up the volume
and learn something new while doing the dishes.

~~~
markup
Yes I know, I really love their archive... I was hoping to find something as
of now :-)

